# Best Macro Split to lose fat???



## ddawg (Apr 4, 2006)

When cutting and trying to get cut and shredded, what is the best carb/protein/fat split for accomplishing this?


----------



## cha (Apr 4, 2006)

ddawg said:
			
		

> When cutting and trying to get cut and shredded, what is the best carb/protein/fat split for accomplishing this?



There isn't a majic ratio.  Everyone is different.


----------



## ddawg (Apr 4, 2006)

Ok, thanks.
I was asking because I'm skinny fat and I was thinking about kind of doing a carb cycling thing.  I was going to eat low to moderate carbs 4 days a week (about a 23/34/41  carb/protein/fat split), a low carb day once a week(8/48/41 carb/protein/fat split), and then 2 straight carb up days(35/35/30 split).

This is how it would look

Low to Medium Carbs (4 days a week)
2600 calories, 118g fat, 154g carbs(mainly after workout), 222g protein

Low Carb (1 day a week)
2100 calories, 112g fat, 42g carbs (veggies), 216g protein

Carb Up (2 days)
3000 calories, 96g fat, 276g carbs, 250g protein


By the way, I'm 20 years old, 6', and 177 lbs.  I'm trying to get cut and lose the belly fat.


----------



## cha (Apr 4, 2006)

ddawg said:
			
		

> Ok, thanks.
> I was asking because I'm skinny fat and I was thinking about kind of doing a carb cycling thing.  I was going to eat low to moderate carbs 4 days a week (about a 23/34/41  carb/protein/fat split), a low carb day once a week(8/48/41 carb/protein/fat split), and then 2 straight carb up days(35/35/30 split).
> 
> This is how it would look
> ...



I'm what you would call skinny fat myself.  I'm small (5' 7" @ 150lbs, 31" waist up from 140lbs, 33" waist).  I would suggest you do a recomp diet whereby you eat 10% or so above maintenance.  This is what I've been doing and it seems to work for me.  I don't do the carb cycle thing - I eat the same amout everyday whether I workout or not.


----------

